# Cheap Cutting Board Maple



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Woodcraft has their 1 3/4 x 1 3/4 x 12 inch maple boards for $0.61 each on sale. If you buy 41 boards it is $25.01 with free shipping. 

I ordered 41 to make some small cutting boards.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow that's cheap . It's at least 2 bucks a foot here , and most likely $4 for each 12" length


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes I think this is 8/4 processed lumber not in the ruff. Should not require a lot of work to use.

I forgot there is a couple of bucks in tax. I think it was $2.07. So my total was $27.08.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I just realized it is 1 1/4 not 1 3/4. Dam. Oh well it will still work. Not as good a deal as I thought.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

1 1/4 should still yield a good board.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I picked up a mesquite 8/4 board to add highlights to the cutting boards.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

coxhaus said:


> I picked up a mesquite 8/4 board to add highlights to the cutting boards.


Ahhhh! Your going to make them purdy. :wink:


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

coxhaus said:


> Woodcraft has their 1 3/4 x 1 3/4 x 12 inch maple boards for $0.61 each on sale. If you buy 41 boards it is $25.01 with free shipping.
> 
> I ordered 41 to make some small cutting boards.


Sounds like a good deal Lee but I can't find it. Do you have a link?


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess it was too good of deal. Woodcraft blipped my order. I am not getting my wood. The funniest thing is I called customer support and they have no record of my order. I guess I won't buy from them any more.


----------

